# After quite the roller coaster...



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

<div align="center">[attachment=5085:attachment]

[attachment=5084:attachment]

[attachment=5083:attachment]


I think she is the most beautiful baby and I can't wait to pick her up.
Her birthday is February 15th (almost v-day hehe), so I think May 10 will be the day I can get her.
I'm waiting for her breeders final say.

I'm so pleased to have finally found her!!







She is going to be my absolute pride and joy.








Whitney


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow , she is so cute







you lucky girl


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

YAY CONGRATS!!! im so happy for u!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Wow , she is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thank you!! I'm so happy to call her my own!!!























Whitney


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!







I know you've waited a long time for this. It's worth the wait, though. And your life will never be the same.







I still don't know how I survived without Bonnie in my life!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am soooo happy for you!!!! She is just precious.... such a cute face!!!! WOW!!

[attachment=5086:attachment]


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations.

She is a darling. I love the first picture.


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats!!  I know how excited you must be... I couldn't stop looking at Pudding when I first got him. I ended up sitting in his pen with him for hours.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm happy you found your little girl. congratulations


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Congrats!!  I know how excited you must be... I couldn't stop looking at Pudding when I first got him. I ended up sitting in his pen with him for hours.[/B]


Her photo is even the background of my cell phone right now. hehe I can't stop looking at it.







Whitney


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh she is gorgeous







congratulations Whitney you have waited so long and now you have your little Ella to look forward to


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!! She's sooo cute!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Whitney I am so happy for you. You'll soon have your baby girl home with you. She is just adorable!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Soooo Cute. Can't wait to see more pics when she finally comes home.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats! It's so exciting and the time will fly by!! She is darling!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww, She is adorable
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! She is a lucky pup and she is going to be so spoiled and trendy!!! I can`t wait to see pics.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> <div align="center">[attachment=5085:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=5084:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=5083:attachment]



I think she is the most beautiful baby and I can't wait to pick her up.
Her birthday is February 15th (almost v-day hehe), so I think May 10 will be the day I can get her.
I'm waiting for her breeders final say.

I'm so pleased to have finally found her!!







She is going to be my absolute pride and joy.








Whitney[/B][/QUOTE] 

Dear Whitney and Ella,

We always wish you the best!! We love you two! Ella you are such an adorable cutie.









Bella Mia is the Background on my cell phone too! I hope to take a photo of Mr Wookie and her soon.

Hugs and kisses from south Florida,
Aunt Melanie, Bella Mia, Mr Wookie and Sir Micro


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ella is such a cutie!!! I love that second picture














. Congratulations of finally getting it all settled! It must be such a relief to have an actual puppy to call your own!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Her photo is even the background of my cell phone right now. hehe I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's it. you're done. you're officially one of "us" LOL i have buttercup on my phone too, lol and so does the boy!!!! the boy went from having a pic of us at yankee stadium to a pic of buttercup!!!







who knew?!?!?! 

you sound like one SMITTEN kitten! little miss ella has no idea what she's in for, she has no idea how spoiled she ALREADY is!!!! lucky little girl!!!

more pics as you get 'em, please!!!

ann marie and the "ooooh she IS a cutie pie!" buttercup


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Marie & Pacino

CONGRATULATIONS!!

LOL, Pacino is on my cell phone also!! I think we are at the point of no return!! hehe

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Woohoo! I've been waiting to see pics of your Ella! I can't wait until I'll be able to finally set a date of when my future puppy will come home. I would be staring at those pics all day! I'm so happy/excited for you. Is that one of Bonnie's?


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

you must be so excited!! can't wait to hear stories about the cutie!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWww! Im very happy for you. It probably feels like you are
waiting forever. She is beautiful. I wish you all the best with her~

Andrea~


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Woohoo! I've been waiting to see pics of your Ella! I can't wait until I'll be able to finally set a date of when my future puppy will come home. I would be staring at those pics all day! I'm so happy/excited for you. Is that one of Bonnie's?[/B]



No... the timing with Bonnie just didn't work out, unfortunatly. As I'm in college, I needed to get her at the beginning of the summer and she just didn't have anything ready for me. Maybe next pup. 









Luckily I found my beauty. If you want her breeders name feel free to PM me.
















Whitney


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay Whitney I am soooo happy and excited for you! She is just adorable and I know that you're going to make a WONDERFUL mommy! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Whitney, I am so happy for you. I know you had some diappointment last time. There was a reason it worked out the way it did - this is the Ella that was meant to be with you. Please post new pics as you get them.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! She is beautiful


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is beautiful and I am so glad that you finally got your baby. Denise Rhode is a wonderful and caring woman. I am sure you will be very happy.

Who are the parents of the pup?


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> She is beautiful and I am so glad that you finally got your baby. Denise Rhode is a wonderful and caring woman. I am sure you will be very happy.
> 
> Who are the parents of the pup?[/B]


Kay Lee and Kongo!!! Both beautiful babies!!! I'm sooo sooo very excited!!!























Whitney


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Whitney! I hope she is all you dreamed of and more!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

OH my gosh what a little doll!







I want a new lil' puppy!!!







She is adorable...a big congrats to you!!!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> OH my gosh what a little doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










GET ONE!!














hehe... I'm so giddy and I can't wait for her.
















Whitney


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Whitney,
Congratulations - we are so excited







FOR you!
ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ella is darling....Congratulations!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

There you see Whitney, The wait was worth it wasnt it??
























Congratulations. Im so happy for you. She is a cutie pie to say the least.

Dont forget the update photos please.









Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Congrats. she's so cute


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ahhhh!! this is one cute puppy!! finally you found her huh? congrats, she looks so cute


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh! She is toooo cute!!!







I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!! What a beautiful baby!! I can see why you can't stop looking at her!

Mary & Chloe


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175567
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy to not be the ONLY giddy person here!!!







I feel your "giddy"! Can't happen soon enough, right?









xoxo
Auntie Melanie


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh seeing that little baby makes my heart stop. I decided rather recently I think I need a friend for my little Kita.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Whitney, I'm so pleased for you. You've done such a great job with doing your pre-planning and I'm sure this will be a wonderful addition to your family. 

This is the mother in me: "Young lady, stop staring at the picture of Ella, and study for your exams. You'll have all summer to be a mommy!"

Congrats!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you. She is such a cutie pie!!


----------

